# Spring intake USC MFA



## Barry (Nov 1, 2007)

Does anyone know how strict the policy of USC's not allowing students to defer till fall. I have some personal stuff thats come up, just been accepted but I need to defer.  Anyone with any knowledge, please help!

B


----------



## Barry (Nov 1, 2007)

Does anyone know how strict the policy of USC's not allowing students to defer till fall. I have some personal stuff thats come up, just been accepted but I need to defer.  Anyone with any knowledge, please help!

B


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 1, 2007)

They'll probably make you re-apply.  One kid in my program tried to defer last fall to go on a great work experience, was denied, so he re-applied, and got in again.

We're writing MFAs, though...no Spring admits ever, unlike production.

So it's worth a try...I would call them today and find out.  That way, you can re-apply by the deadline if need be.


----------

